# 4th of July Ribs for Sweetie and I



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 4, 2017)

*Sweetie and I on our own this 4th so it is Low and Slow Smokey St. Louis Cut BBQ Ribs with Sweetie's Macaroni Salad plus adult beverages.
*







[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 4, 2017)

That looks like a good way to celebrate today.  Among  other things, I like the prep rack in front of the smoker.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks delicious, SS!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 4, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh my, does that ever look good!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice looking smoker.  I'm not familiar with that brand.
Ribs and mac salad look delicious.


----------



## mozart (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks great. We did ribs also on our kamado grill.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2017)

Great looking feed...   

Ross


----------

